# Dosage/timing check



## Bigmac7887 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hey all just want to show you my dosing protocol for my peptides. 
Peptides being taken 
Ghrp-2 
cjc no DAC 
IGF1-""Lr3 
The cjc and ghrp will be 100mcg 3x a day every day. According to what I re I should do a shot upon waking, post workout/afternoon and before bed. The igf will be 4x a week or EOD 60mcgs 20 minutes after I take my cjc/ghrp shot. Also I read I should wait a hour after eating to inject and cannot eat 30 minutes after injections. 

So how does this protocol look? Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## The-Doctor (Sep 6, 2014)

cjc and ghrp both together at 100mcg. You ONLY need to follow one rule for it. Pin the combo at least 3hrs apart. 

LR3 I have done a lot of protocals and one of my personal favorite was 20mcg before each carb meal or 50mcg post-workout. 

That is my protocol and what you have posted is good to go also.


----------



## Bigmac7887 (Sep 6, 2014)

The-Doctor said:


> cjc and ghrp both together at 100mcg. You ONLY need to follow one rule for it. Pin the combo at least 3hrs apart.
> 
> LR3 I have done a lot of protocals and one of my personal favorite was 20mcg before each carb meal or 50mcg post-workout.
> 
> That is my protocol and what you have posted is good to go also.



awesome thanks so do I need to wait a hour after eating? And can I mix the cjc and ghrp in the same syringe?


----------



## Bigmac7887 (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh also I was implying that the cjc was 100 mcgs as well as the ghrp so 200 mcgs total each shot


----------



## Bigmac7887 (Sep 6, 2014)

Bump


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 6, 2014)

I read you should wait 2 hours after a meal.  And 30-45 minutes after injection.  Supposedly GH peaks around 45 minutes.  If you want to go anabolic eat your carbs and protein or drink it 30-45 minutes after.  If you want some extra fat burning wait as long as you can after injection.


----------



## Bigmac7887 (Sep 6, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I read you should wait 2 hours after a meal.  And 30-45 minutes after injection.  Supposedly GH peaks around 45 minutes.  If you want to go anabolic eat your carbs and protein or drink it 30-45 minutes after.  If you want some extra fat burning wait as long as you can after injection.


Awesome thanks man.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 6, 2014)

And protein doesn't really count with that.  You can still eat protein or drink it.  Just make sure there are no carbs or fat in it.  Protein anytime of the day.  That is what I'm doing.  I'm doing ghrp2, cjc 1295, and Ipam.


----------



## Bigmac7887 (Sep 6, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> And protein doesn't really count with that.  You can still eat protein or drink it.  Just make sure there are no carbs or fat in it.  Protein anytime of the day.  That is what I'm doing.  I'm doing ghrp2, cjc 1295, and Ipam.


Sounds great brutha, appreciate that. So everything is in check? I'm g2g?


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 7, 2014)

I also read you are not supposed to load ghrp and cjc together.  I forget why.  It's probably broscience.  But I just load cjc first, ipam second, and ghrp third.

All your shit looks fine.  I had my first all out sleep attack after a pin yesterday.  Must be working.


----------



## ROID (Sep 7, 2014)

The-Doctor said:


> cjc and ghrp both together at 100mcg. You ONLY need to follow one rule for it. Pin the combo at least 3hrs apart.
> 
> LR3 I have done a lot of protocals and one of my personal favorite was 20mcg before each carb meal or 50mcg post-workout.
> 
> That is my protocol and what you have posted is good to go also.



Do you think there are more benefits to using your lr3 pin protocol opposed to just pinning am or pm at wake up or before bed ?

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Bigmac7887 (Sep 7, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I also read you are not supposed to load ghrp and cjc together.  I forget why.  It's probably broscience.  But I just load cjc first, ipam second, and ghrp third.
> 
> All your shit looks fine.  I had my first all out sleep attack after a pin yesterday.  Must be working.


Yeah I'll just load the cjc first then ghrp together. I appreciate all the help man!


----------



## Bigmac7887 (Sep 7, 2014)

ROID said:


> Do you think there are more benefits to using your lr3 pin protocol opposed to just pinning am or pm at wake up or before bed ?
> 
> Sent from The Mothership


Honestly man I just read it on forums there is allot of conflicting info out there and it's hard to make sense of it all. I'm just getting Into peptides now so I'm trying to read and learn as much as I can through studies and forums like this with knowledgeable people.


----------

